# Post the worst possible description to your favorite movie, and we must guess it.



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Aug 28, 2013)

A group of guys go out to find a guy and some of them die on the way there


----------



## Itachі (Aug 28, 2013)

Saving Private Ryan. Huehuehue.
A guy is shouted at "Run, Forest Run!"


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

That's not a description man.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 28, 2013)

Forrest Gump
A pair of homosexuals have to climb a mountain.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2013)

Broke back mountain

these superheroes try to kick ass


----------



## Itachі (Aug 28, 2013)

Brokeback Mountain Erm, I wouldn't know 
A black man knows how to get things
Edit: Ninja'd.
Avengers


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 28, 2013)

Wrong!!

You're both wrong


----------



## Itachі (Aug 28, 2013)

Wrong? Justin Bieber's Never Say Never?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

Kick Ass or Kick Ass 2.

Japanese government sponsored killing game.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 28, 2013)

Nope. Think harder


----------



## Yasha (Aug 28, 2013)

Lord of the Rings: Return of the King


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

Too vague.  Lame description.


----------



## Itachі (Aug 28, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Too vague.  Lame description.



It's supposed to be the worst possible description, remember?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

Should it really apply to a hundred films though?


----------



## Itachі (Aug 28, 2013)

Shawshank Redemption lol. It's because that's what Red always says. It's a reference. It is vague though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 28, 2013)

Yasha ftw

@Rukia: Why you tight dough?


----------



## Yasha (Aug 28, 2013)

A man saves another man's life from the noose by talking.


----------



## Jena (Aug 29, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Japanese government sponsored killing game.



Battle Royale?


----------



## James Bond (Aug 29, 2013)

This could be a fun game but the rules need updated, not sure who's turn it is and who's description I am meant to be guessing at.


----------



## x5exotic (Aug 29, 2013)

Not my fav and i didny really like it but:

About 2 hours of a villain getting the shit beaten out of him, movie isn't any better than twilight but it is quite popular


----------



## Fiona (Aug 29, 2013)

Girls dead husband helps her get over his death through the postal service.


----------



## Laix (Aug 29, 2013)

Some British cunt faces another cunt to save some old wrinkly cunt


----------



## Itachі (Aug 29, 2013)

Killer Elite? 
I'm a British Cunt.


----------



## Laix (Aug 29, 2013)

James Cunt: CuntsFall 

British power


----------



## James Bond (Aug 29, 2013)

Some idiots find a cabin in the woods and scary stuff happens


----------



## Itachі (Aug 29, 2013)

Laix said:


> James Cunt: CuntsFall
> 
> British power



*Tea power 

A cunt decides to kill a bunch of people.
Hint: His hair is soo 1939 


Edit: Ninja'd

James Cunt 

Erm Cabin in the woods?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 29, 2013)

A young boy meets a castrated boy vampire and they become friends, if not something more.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 29, 2013)

Comic Book Guy said:


> A young boy meets a castrated boy vampire and they become friends, if not something more.



Let the right one in


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2013)

A mysterious young girl arrives in New Mexico with her guardian (he's not her father) and the bodies start to pile up.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 29, 2013)

ItachiUchihahaha said:


> Erm Cabin in the woods?



Good guess but nope.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2013)

Evil Dead.  Cabin Fever.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2013)

Let Me In and Let The Right One In are fucking great.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 29, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Evil Dead.  Cabin Fever.



Again nope


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2013)

> Some idiots find a cabin in the woods and scary stuff happens



Cabin Fever?

People fuck in cars


----------



## Jena (Aug 29, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> People fuck in cars



Crash?

Environmental propaganda film about a pretty boy who talks to filthy animals and a psychotic she-beast who drinks blood.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 29, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Cabin Fever?



Nope  Okay I'll give a hint, Rebecca Black


----------



## Stunna (Aug 29, 2013)

Autistic man gets a zenkai through the power of love


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 30, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Nope  Okay I'll give a hint, Rebecca Black



Friday the 13th

An alien talks about peace. Gets shot.


----------



## John (Aug 30, 2013)

James Bond said:


> This could be a fun game but the rules need updated, not sure who's turn it is and who's description I am meant to be guessing at.


The Hunger Games?


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice one, John


----------



## Bioness (Aug 31, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Autistic man gets a zenkai through the power of love



Every Michael Cera movie? Kidding (partly), Scott Pilgrim vs. The World.

-------

Superheroes, girty story, sex, and a naked god-like being for some reason.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2013)

Watchmen.

Mediocre film that features a brilliant performance from Casey Affleck.  Yogi Bear parody.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2013)

I was thinking Rocky. I guess it was a pretty poor description. 

EDIT: The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 1, 2013)

Musician dies and gets thrown into a hole.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2013)

Amadeus         .


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 1, 2013)

I can't guess it ... 

Playing a Children's Card Game on Motorcycles.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 1, 2013)

Yu-Gi-Oh 5D's.

The lives of gangsters are shown by way of non-linear story telling.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 1, 2013)

Reservoir Dogs?


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 1, 2013)

A hero goes on a quest to fight an evil empire and nearly fucks his sister.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2013)

Star Wars

A vigilante starts his campaign of non-lethal crime fighting, taking dozens of lives along the way.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 1, 2013)

Batman Begins?

A flying pig is the protagonist.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes.

Porco Rosso?


----------



## Kuya (Sep 2, 2013)

*Movie Description*
A high profile IRL character has been stolen from a high profile IRL facility. The main clue is found in a pool of water when the main character discovers a diamond/gem that belongs to a high-profile IRL ring. 

The main character solves the case and in the end finds out the main villain is not really a woman, but actually a man.

reps to the first to solve this


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 3, 2013)

Kuya said:


> *Movie Description*
> A high profile IRL character has been stolen from a high profile IRL facility. The main clue is found in a pool of water when the main character discovers a diamond/gem that belongs to a high-profile IRL ring.
> 
> The main character solves the case and in the end finds out the main villain is not really a woman, but actually a man.
> ...



no idea.

midget wants to drop a ring into a volcano.


----------



## Grape (Sep 3, 2013)

Kuya said:


> *Movie Description*
> A high profile IRL character has been stolen from a high profile IRL facility. The main clue is found in a pool of water when the main character discovers a diamond/gem that belongs to a high-profile IRL ring.
> 
> The main character solves the case and in the end finds out the main villain is not really a woman, but actually a man.
> ...



Ace Ventura: Pet Detective


Description : terrible horror film


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 4, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> no idea.
> 
> midget wants to drop a ring into a volcano.



Lord of the Rings

Some old guy floats away


----------



## Grape (Sep 4, 2013)

Have you bitches no respect? Two people in a row fail to answer the proper question and just propose a new question. The thread title isn't "Fail to Solve the Riddle and Post Your Own in it's Place".

Your favorite movie is "Up", you brilliant fuckin scamp, you.

Now back to my riddle : This movie is a terrible horror film.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 5, 2013)

Grape said:


> Have you bitches no respect? Two people in a row fail to answer the proper question and just propose a new question. The thread title isn't "Fail to Solve the Riddle and Post Your Own in it's Place".
> 
> Your favorite movie is "Up", you brilliant fuckin scamp, you.
> 
> Now back to my riddle : This movie is a terrible horror film.



The OP rules aren't very clear. 

Many horror films are pretty terrible. You need to be a little more specific if you want an answer. Otherwise, you'll get ignored.


----------



## Grape (Sep 5, 2013)

That's kind of why I chose this particular film and gave the description I did. This thread's livelihood depends on people coming up with somewhat difficult riddles. I've never even seen "Up" and it took roughly a fraction of a second to solve it... while I was pretty wasted no less... lol


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2013)

> This movie is a terrible horror film.



Scary Movie


----------



## Grape (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice, Ennoeaaaaaa 

I shouldn't have added to the original clue.. at least not the word movie 


Ennoea said:


> Scary Movie



Now it's your turn...


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 7, 2013)

Samavarti said:


> Reservoir Dogs?



Close. It's Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2013)

Darth Maul tries to get in to a boy's body.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 7, 2013)

^The Phantom Menace.

Inanimate object comes to life and lies a lot.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 8, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> ^The Phantom Menace.
> 
> Inanimate object comes to life and lies a lot.



Toy Story?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 9, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> Toy Story?



blog.lib.umn.edu/graz0029/wednesdaywanderings/aaa.jpg


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2013)

It's not Phantom menace.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2013)

Lots of explosion, hot women who are really the extras and are hotter than the main female roles, impossible stunts, fast cars, lines mumbled and steroids. Also there maybe a rapper or two in there.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 9, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Darth Maul tries to get in to a boy's body.



Insidious



Danger Doom said:


> Lots of explosion, hot women who are really the extras and are hotter than the main female roles, impossible stunts, fast cars, lines mumbled and steroids. Also there maybe a rapper or two in there.



Fast & Furious


One-man Survivor in the middle of Seoul.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2013)

Castaway to the Moon?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes

**


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2013)

Niece jacks off in teh shower to Uncle's physical metaphor eluding to sex.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 9, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Niece jacks off in teh shower to Uncle's physical metaphor eluding to sex.



Sounds like a crappy film.


----------



## Grape (Sep 10, 2013)

Sounds like a sexy movie 

Stoker

Man methodically enacts revenge on his victims over the course of several years


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 10, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> blog.lib.umn.edu/graz0029/wednesdaywanderings/aaa.jpg



How the hell did I not get this right away?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 15, 2013)

A guy with a split personality raises among the ranks of underground fighting.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 16, 2013)

Fight Club

About a rich guy who really loves his sled.


----------

